# Stahls� Offers CAD-PRINTZ� Digital Transfer Number Effects



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ Offers CAD-PRINTZ® Digital Transfer Number Effects*

CAD-PRINTZ® Digital Transfer Number Effects offer a multi-color look with the ease of a single heat application. These full-color, pre-aligned numbers are available in a variety of fonts, fill effects, layouts, colors, and heat transfer materials. CAD-PRINTZ® Digital Transfer Number Effects are ideal for decorating sports performance garments and lightweight sports jerseys that require 2 or 3-color numbers. 

Using the Text and Number Effects Wizard, you can let your customers preview a CAD-PRINTZ® Number Effect without showing them your price. To learn more, go to Full Color Digital Transfers Number Effects | Stahlsâ€™.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

